# Kawasaki Prairie 650 ATV



## boneboy96 (Jan 28, 2005)

any pros or cons to this machine?   I'm looking at a 2002 model...57 hours on the machine...306 miles...monster tires...(Gators) on aluminum rims...   lift kit...Warn winch that can be mounted on front or back in a second...wired at both ends and uses a class ? hitch receiver at both ends...(1 inch tubing) ... has remote controll as well... purrs like a kitten and roars like a lion...has bags on handle bar as well as behind seat to hold storage and act as a back rest...totally camo'ed out with new plastic ... dealer asking $5000.   Does this sound like a decent buy considering the mileage (306) and the hours (57) ???? 

I forgot...all 4 wheels have 2 inch spacers installed to give 4 inch wider ride/footprint...guess that means I'm gonna get muddier and catch a lot of debris while riding...


----------



## Vectorman (Jan 29, 2005)

Hi,

I have a 03 Prairie 650 and they are good machines. The v-twin has incredible low end torque. The locking front diff works good. It is one of the best "sport" utiltity atv's made. I know of a web site that has more information than you can read about Kawasaki Prairie. As far as the price goes, that seems high for a 3 yr old bike. but it does have lots of extras with it.

http://atv.dnsalias.com/


Enjoy  

Vectorman


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Jan 31, 2005)

May seem a bit high for a 3 year old machine, but does have low miles/time on it.


----------

